# Happy 17th Birthday Robby



## lonewolf (Dec 23, 2017)

My baby turns 17 years old today. I tried uploading pics of him and posting but I think I did it wrong. Anyways, my boy is as healthy as a horse and I know my mother is smiling down from heaven to see him enjoy such a long life. I wish all the little sweethearts could live this long but that's not always in the cards. He must have come from good genes. he's 17 and weighs 11 pounds. :aktion033::chili:

He's due to be groomed so he's not as cute as he could be. But then, he's always cute to me!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

arty: Happy 17th Birthday :aktion033: Robbie! He looks adorable! :wub: I hope you all have a wonderful and fun day! arty:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Robby how did we miss celebrating this monumental b-day? 17 is a tribute to great care!

:cheer:Happy Birthday Belated, sweet boy!:cheer::cheer:

I am sure your mom would be so proud of you for loving Robby so well! He looks super fab!!!!!:wub:


----------



## lonewolf (Dec 23, 2017)

edelweiss said:


> Robby how did we miss celebrating this monumental b-day? 17 is a tribute to great care!
> 
> :cheer:Happy Birthday Belated, sweet boy!:cheer::cheer:
> 
> I am sure your mom would be so proud of you for loving Robby so well! He looks super fab!!!!!:wub:


Probably because I never listed his birthday, which was on was 2/26/2001. I'm kind of new here. My first message went in the visitors section. Not sure why. I was logged in. I should post more often. I'll post again in a couple weeks when he's groomed and has his new toy! Robby says thank you! And so do I. And not belated. Today is the day! I'm hoping for many more.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

:chili::chili::chili::celebrate - firewor:celebrate - fireworHAPPY BIRTHDAY ROBBIE!:celebrate - firewor:chili::chili:


----------



## Dgauthier (Jun 3, 2016)

Wow lots of birthdays today!! I can only hope we have our babies for 17 years. You are truly blessed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lonewolf (Dec 23, 2017)

Thank You,
I actually took today off from work to celebrate it because I know that odds are, it could be his last. But you know, I talked to my vet recently, and I asked him, "How long can these dogs live?" I inherited him from my mother and never expected him to live this long. I was not prepared to really own another dog at this stage in my life and he does hold me back from plans that I had made Which have been put on hold. He stated, "Yours is an exception but then we are kind of rewriting the rules as far as longevity in dogs go. Keep taking care of his teeth as you have been and I can see him living to 18 or 19 even 20." So who know? Your three sweethearts, "All Maltese are sweethearts" could easily live as long. Or perhaps not. A lot depend on their genes as well. Same as humans. As far as my plans? I wouldn't alter them for even one day of this sweet dogs life. Good luck to you and may all your dogs live a very long, healthy life.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Happy 17th Birthday, Robby! Wow, did he ever get good genes!! My Zooey is turning 11 this year and she is really slowing down.


----------



## lonewolf (Dec 23, 2017)

zooeysmom said:


> Happy 17th Birthday, Robby! Wow, did he ever get good genes!! My Zooey is turning 11 this year and she is really slowing down.


I read a few post here about other Maltese passing young and felt a bit guilty posting about his reaching 17. I really do believe it has everything to do with their genes. I'm sure most everyone here gives good medical care and grooming ect. to their babies. According to my vet, who is very knowledgeable, dogs that live very long lives have good hearts. Cancer and other diseases aside, this makes sense to me and I think the same goes for other animals and humans as well. If you or they can escape cancer and all the other things that lead to a shorter life, it all boils down to how well the old ticker works.
Right now, it's all I can do to restrain this little guy from jumping off my lap because he sees other dogs going down the street and bouncing off the picture window for 10 minutes. His heart is very strong. Kind of like the energizer bunny. I see no way to predict how long their hearts will hold up though. Enjoy them while you have them. It could be longer than you think.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice post, lonewolf. Don't feel one bit guilty about posting to celebrate your boy's birthday at 17. I agree that certainly everyone on this forum takes extremely good care of their dogs and some hit the genetic jackpot and others don't. My Zooey has a great heart, but she has MVD, which unfortunately is so common in Malts, as well as terrible allergies.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Chrissy and I are wishing Robbie a very Happy 17th Birthday!! And what a wonderful Milestone it is indeed!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HANDSOME ROBBIE:wub: 17 YEARS OF LOVE AND PURE JOY:wub: you little man are adorable :wub:


Yes you are so blessed, give him loves from his auntie Paula :wub:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday Robbie. Enjoy your day.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

R...........Really Healthy, congratulation:you rock:

O...........oh, what a good mom, you are a ten :good post - perfect

B...........Birthdays are healthy for you, the more the better

B...........BRAVO:yahoo:

Y............Yes, we are all celebrating and singing Happy Birthday to Robby:dothewave:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday Robby! Hope you had an extra special day! What a handsome guy!

arty:arty:arty:

Wow - 17!!! It is wonderful to hear of a doggie living to be that age and being in good health and able to enjoy life. Gives me hope! 
I agree about genetics, but I am sure that your mother and you have both given him lots of love and great care. 
Enjoy every day with your special little guy! He sure is adorable!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Happy Belated 17th Birthday Robby. Wow, 17, that's amazing!!!!!!


----------



## Grace1215 (Sep 28, 2017)

lonewolf said:


> My baby turns 17 years old today. I tried uploading pics of him and posting but I think I did it wrong. Anyways, my boy is as healthy as a horse and I know my mother is smiling down from heaven to see him enjoy such a long life. I wish all the little sweethearts could live this long but that's not always in the cards. He must have come from good genes. he's 17 and weighs 11 pounds. :aktion033::chili:
> 
> He's due to be groomed so he's not as cute as he could be. But then, he's always cute to me!


Happy 17th Robby!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm sorry I missed your birthday Robby. I hope it was great! 17 years is something to be proud of!


----------



## lonewolf (Dec 23, 2017)

Robby and I would like to thank everyone for the Happy Birthday wishes!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

belated Happy Birthday wishes for your 17th Birthday Robby! 

always celebrate birthdays it's wonderful to see that he's lived such a long, healthy life


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Happy Belated Birthday Robbie:wub:! I think I mistakenly might have called him 'Greg' in another thread --sorry! He looks like a PUPPY!! I bet people are shocked when you tell them how old he is! I hope we are as blessed and lucky with longevity with our Baby!


----------



## lonewolf (Dec 23, 2017)

I hope you are too Sandy. I hope your "baby" lives a long life. And that's quite alright with the name mix-up. Yup, I'm Greg and the dogs name is Robby. I don't see too many other men on this site. Mainly women, so don't worry about the name. To be honest, if I had not inherited this little guy from my mother, I would not be on this site. These dogs are not the dog of choice for single men. But, I love animals of all kinds and after Robby does pass, I may adopt another Maltese after I retire. Not until then, though. These dogs hate being alone for long periods and I was really not in a situation to have a dog. Not fair to the dog to leave him alone for long periods. But, he's mine now so I spend as much time with him as possible. Robby and I thank you for the birthday wishes. I'll give him a big kiss for you!


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

lonewolf said:


> I hope you are too Sandy. I hope your "baby" lives a long life. And that's quite alright with the name mix-up. Yup, I'm Greg and the dogs name is Robby. I don't see too many other men on this site. Mainly women, so don't worry about the name. To be honest, if I had not inherited this little guy from my mother, I would not be on this site. These dogs are not the dog of choice for single men. But, I love animals of all kinds and after Robby does pass, I may adopt another Maltese after I retire. Not until then, though. These dogs hate being alone for long periods and I was really not in a situation to have a dog. Not fair to the dog to leave him alone for long periods. But, he's mine now so I spend as much time with him as possible. Robby and I thank you for the birthday wishes. I'll give him a big kiss for you!


Greg, Thank you for the longevity wish for my :heart:Baby:heart:! A long life for him would be the best gift anyone could ever wish for me!!!! It's great to have more men join in around here, all people are welcome! Along with that kiss from me for Robby:Cute Malt:, please give him a big hug from me too!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Greg, you are 100% correct, but quantity can NEVER replicate quality & w/Walter, Addison, Stephen, Porkey's dad (Vehn?) , & now you---& any others I may have inadvertenly left out---we are blessed! What we lack in quantity we go overboard in quality!!!!!! Yay to all of us!


----------



## lonewolf (Dec 23, 2017)

edelweiss said:


> Greg, you are 100% correct, but quantity can NEVER replicate quality & w/Walter, Addison, Stephen, Porkey's dad (Vehn?) , & now you---& any others I may have inadvertenly left out---we are blessed! What we lack in quantity we go overboard in quality!!!!!! Yay to all of us!


Well, I never really minded being surrounded by women. I kind of prefer their company over most men. So I gave him a big hug and kiss for all of you. Plus some extra. I wouldn't be at all surprised if I'm not posting next February about his 18th birthday. At least, that's what I hope. The vet is always commenting about how strong and regular his heartbeat is and that he always comes out of anesthesia quicker than most younger dogs. If he makes it through his next dental, I think he'll be well on his way to 18. Fingers crossed!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Happy birthday beautiful boy!!


----------

